# Carlson Takeoff vs Agtek



## Cadgal (May 13, 2010)

Hey there - my first post is a question...

My co has Carlson Takeoff, Agtek, and Insite. 
I use the carlson and the agtek. Our modeling person left - so I need to get training to build models for machine control. Which software do you think I should pick? I can't really go train for both. I do find the agtek easier to use for takeoffs - but wonder if it is TOO simple to use.

It's my understanding that both with work with our current equipment ie survey/machines.

If I train on the agtek - will any of that knowledge be applicable to the Carlson model building?

Thanks in advance,
Elizabeth


----------



## Indy151 (May 10, 2010)

I've been running Agtek since 1996 from the old "sitework engineering" program up to the current EW3D. I've tried Carleson and some others along the way and have never found anything better than Agtek. I wouldn't say the program is too simple but bear in mind the program has always been designed for "dirt hands", not IT guys, CAD techs or engineers. At the same time the software has come a long way with the CAD interface. Some might say this is one of those "Ford vs. Chevy" things for me, but I say Agtek is the only way to go.


----------



## az dirt mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Elizabeth, I've used both softwares. As far as 'model' building, I'd go with Agtek. It's already 'user friendly', when it comes to grade checking and machine control. To me, Carlson is 'cad engine' that is only helpful when you have the cad file. I would avoid, jumping back and forth between the two softwares. BTW, what machine control system sytem are you using ? Trimble, Topcon or 'other' ? While compatible with Trimble, Topcon is the better fit. Although Trimble has been known to get 'extended' range, while 'communicating' with base stations. Either way, its up to you. But with Agtek, there's less hassle, when it comes to 'conversions' ( to model files ).


----------



## sammyv (May 15, 2010)

hi..ive used terramodel, agtek, and carlson at some point in the last 9 years...out of all three i will always recommend carlson for a takeoff and modeling tool...carlson is cad based but it imports various files and will output in cad which will allow you to convert your linework and surface to whatever gps system you are using...feel free to email me 

sammy


----------



## sammyv (May 15, 2010)

...also remember...your model is only as good as what you put in it...


----------



## Cadgal (May 13, 2010)

hm...lots to consider. I really prefer Agtek for the takeoffs primarily because we rarely are provided cad files for bidding and it's so pdf-friendly. If I were supplied cad files for bidding the story might be different. Usually I am working from pdfs we make here by scanning prints..they are not pretty.

We do get cad files for current projects and I would of course be using a cad file for modeling regardless of what software we used. 

I have 15 yrs experience with cad - mostly land development desktop or earlier - so I was comfortable with the carlson in some respects.. 

I think I am a little afraid of the carlson because the drama queen former model builder guy made such a big deal of it and how they had to be PERFECT and how incredibly complex and DIFFICULT it was to get them to that state 

so far the 2 agtek users I've spoken with irl say it's no biggie. 

We ran a little test run with an agtek takeoff model (from a cad file) and were able to export the necessary information to our surveyor for use with our topcon equipment. 

I am thinking I need to learn both.


----------



## sammyv (May 15, 2010)

...yeah model building is not too difficult...but i have met a few that think its rocket science...its pretty simple...just include your contours and spot elevations...also Carlson also imports pdfs and tiffs...


----------



## Abacusfoc (Sep 19, 2010)

*Agtek vs Carlson*

The first thing to consider is the two very different schools of purpose and thought the two platforms originate from. Before we do this though let me first give you a little background on who I am and hopefully qualify my opinion a bit better.

I am the owner of a Land Development Sub-Consulting firm named Abacus Incorporated which assist Contractors, Developers, Civil Engineers, and Project Management firms in the Design and Budgeting phases of Civil construction projects. I have over twenty years in the construction trades as an actual field operative. While I may not exactly sound like an actual " Field Operative" there is a reason for that, I simply speak funny as compared to most construction guys.

Getting back to the two platforms!

The first is absolutely focused on performing a group of intimately related task and does not waver from its focus much if any at all. It was designed with the production estimator in mind and has been successful in satisfying the needs of this type of professional to great heights. This program of course is Agtek, and while it may be the most expensive of its kind on the market there is good reason for that, It worth it! The developers at Agtek under good management no doubt have held to a few closely related task which bring the most necessary compitencies to bare for the Earthworks Estimator and Field Earthworks professionals.

While it does a more than sufficient job at performing Takeoffs and supporting the field requirements of most companies with Machine Guidance technology it is not an all out Civil/Cad design program.

This brings us to our next program Carlson, which by the way is an all out Cad program. The fact of the matter is Carlson runs on the AutoCad Engine which simply means that it basically is set up as a Computer Aided Drafting tool. It is as well a very good tool for generating quantities for estimating, but lacks Agtek's ease of use and speed. With some companies it's not enough to simply perform takeoffs and create GPS Models, they may require an elevated design capability which can only be supported by a fully Cad intigrated system as what Carlson delivers. The drawback being that there is not the same focus put of simplicity and speed as what you find in Agtek. However you will benefit from numerous features which will no doubt bring added value to your Estimating and Project management teams when projects require better design build capability from internal staff. 

So to sum it up in just a few words, Use Agtek for quick reliable quantifications and modeling, use Carlson for broader design functionality.


----------

